# Canadian Handmade Acoustics (high end)



## Randy Randle (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello. I live in Vernon BC and I am blessed to know 5 world class builders in my area that sell very high quality hand crafted instruments from $2500 to $10,000. I also know another 5 talented builders around Vancouver area, and have researched more talented luthiers in Ontario and Quebec. Canada has become known as a hotbed for world class custom guitars so LETS HEAR FROM YOU PROUD OWNERS . By handmade we mean...one man shop... SORRY this doesn't apply for Canadian factory brands (like Godin). 
I am the proud owner of a KRONBAUER that was built here in Vernon BC and its fan freaking tastic in every way. I would put it up against any guitar in the world..its that good! Other great builders in my area worthy of mention are Northwood, Riversong and Thompson. I have tried all their guitars and all were stellar.
Other BC builders on the coast worthy of mention are Nicole Alosinac, Prestige, Avalon, Joi, Dragonfly, and Morgan. I have friends in Ontario that rave about Laplante, and House guitars. Lets hear from you provinces! Promote your local luthier. Why??? Because Canadian handmade is the best!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You forgot Tinker and Halcyon


----------



## Randy Randle (Jul 30, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> You forgot Tinker and Halcyon


Yes ...Tinker,Halcyon also great builders in BC...so many to mention, bound to leave a few out


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

I have to agree that proportionally speaking, Canada has the best Luthiers in the world. Not far from where I live, Linda Manzer has her Almonte shop. Peggy White is there too. Sergei Dejong lives in Chelsea and Graff lives a few klicks away. Just right there are four world class builders in my “neighbourhood” kind of. Of course, there are dozens more throughout Ontario and Quebec just to mention those 2 provinces.

I just wish I could afford any of these guitars!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The guitar in my profile picture is a '95 Beneteau. Josh House is a friend and neighbour.

https://www.houseguitars.com

Beneteau Guitars


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sawchyn Guitars, Regina SK

Timeless Instruments, Tugaske SK


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

My Halcyon is a great guitar from Ed Bond in Vancouver. He also makes Tinker, which are beauties.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Love my Thompson T1.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

The ones I own, I will add luthier Vincent Cléroux (a "protégé" of Master luthier Stephen Marchione) and luthier Michel Pellerin.
I don't own one but I will also add well known luthier Michael Greenfield. However, his guitars are selling over $ 10,000.

https://www.clerouxguitars.com/
Les guitares Pellerin – Qualité – Pureté – Richesse
Greenfield Guitars


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Beardsell Guitars . Located in Gar Gillies old Garnet amp shop .
Beardsell Guitar Workshop


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Curious have you ever had the pleasure to play any of Nicole's guitars I know she has been building guitars for a short time but is well experienced to do so.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

In our little village we have an experienced luthier, Robert Leblanc, but he only builds mandolins. He will rebuild a guitar if you ask and has several that are waiting to be done but he doesn't specialize in acoustic guitars.


----------



## John Vere (Nov 12, 2019)

In my area the Kootenay,s in BC there are quite a few good builders. I think Doug Thompson has been around the longest. I don’t own one of his guitars but he has done lots of set up and repair for many of us around here. I own 3 electric guitars made by Tom Muskovich but he also makes top notch acoustics


----------



## headsup (Oct 19, 2011)

Oskar Graf is one of the finest guitar builders I know of. Certainly worth looking at his website, one man shop. I have a couple of his guitars, a 6 string & a 7 string- both in stunning old growth Brazilian Rosewood.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

John Vere said:


> In my area the Kootenay,s in BC there are quite a few good builders. I think Doug Thompson has been around the longest. I don’t own one of his guitars but he has done lots of set up and repair for many of us around here. I own 3 electric guitars made by Tom Muskovich but he also makes top notch acoustics


Where does Doug Thompson work out of?

I was is Kaslo years ago and there was a shop with some local made quitars?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A couple of times I had the privilege of babysitting a friend's Ted Thompson mahogany/spruce acoustic guitar. He (my friend) has since passed away and I regret not purchasing the guitar and keeping it "alive" for his memory as it is a stellar instrument and I feel an attachment. Funny how sentiment controls our other thoughts.


----------



## Winnipegman (Jan 12, 2021)

KapnKrunch said:


> Sawchyn Guitars, Regina SK
> 
> Timeless Instruments, Tugaske SK


I agree, Peter Sawchyn builds terrific guitars and mandolins. Also Jeremy Hamm-Tone of Wpg.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Lewis Parker from East City Guitar Co
He also builds electrics but his acoustics are fantastic!
The only thing stopping me from buying this one was the neck size (I like a chunky neck)










Nathan


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have found that I am now solidly in the Boucher camp.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

David Gilmore @Gilmore Guitars Inc out of Red Deer, AB builds beautiful acoustic guitars and some electrics. And he's a nice guy. AND his name is David Gilmore . And he's a member here. 

Also, his name has been mentioned a couple of times here, but Peter Sawchyn from Sawchyn guitars Regina, SK builds absolutely beautiful acoustics and just completed a couple of stunning L-style guitars. They're on his website now. He also builds the Colin James (originally a Regina boy) signature model acoustic. The prices are very reasonable. He is also a world class mandolin builder. I called him last week to try and buy one or at least just place an order for one and he said, "It could be a while." That's a good thing. 

I have no affiliation with either of these guys.


----------



## Renoguy75 (Feb 9, 2020)

I’m a little late to the party, but would love to re-ignite this conversation. I collect luthier built guitars from BC. I have…. several. There’s an abundance of incredibly talented luthiers in the area thanks to the impact Jean Larrivee had here as well as the course Michael Dunn taught at Douglas College for many years. I live on Vancouver Island and could easily name a dozen here alone. Some of my favourites: Ed Bond (Halcyon/Tinker), David Ionnone (Morgan), Dan Vincent (Vincent Guitars), Trevor Kronbauer, Steve Doreen (Lonetree). Wyatt Wilkie is one of the worlds best arch top guitar builders (also a neighbour and friend of mine), Robert Anderson builds guitars for Schoenberg. David Webber, Ted Thompson, Shelley Park, Nicole Alosinac, Jeff Sigurdson… the list is long!
Did I mention I was writing a book about them?😉


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Two other luthiers from Winnipeg are Jordan McConnell who used to be in the band The Duhks and Daryl Perry who makes classical guitars.






McConnell Guitars







www.mcconnellguitars.com












Daryl Perry Guitars - Handmade Classical Guitars


We work by hand using the best materials and traditional methods, to produce a limited number of instruments each year.




www.perryguitars.com


----------



## 37052 (Mar 5, 2021)

I just bought a guitar from Steve Doreen stumbled on his work browsing reverb. I reached out and bought one from his shop. His guitar company is on Vancouver Island and is called lone tree


----------



## 37052 (Mar 5, 2021)

Here’s a classical he made… it’s under his name before he started lone tree


----------



## Renoguy75 (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Renoguy75 (Feb 9, 2020)

Renoguy75 said:


> View attachment 393207
> 
> View attachment 393206


My Steve Doreen/ Lonetree guitars. I sold the fan-fretted to buy the slot-head parlour. I also have an older OM of his. He’s a talented builder!
I actually came close to buying that concert guitar you have!


----------



## 37052 (Mar 5, 2021)

That’s cool @Renoguy75 amazing looking guitars. Thanks for not buying my concert model 😂 .I’m going to sell my Taylor and buy his ukulele


----------



## Lul4Arm (Jun 10, 2021)

Alastair Miller


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

And for something quite different:






Ray Vincent musical instruments


handmade ukulele, handmade musical instruments




www.rayvincent.ca


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

Huge fan of Canadian luthiers. Currently have a Larrivee, a Thompson, a Morgan, a Halcyon, a Roger (talented luthier working out of Alan Beardsell’s shop in Winnipeg) and a Boucher on the way.


----------



## 37052 (Mar 5, 2021)

@gevans378 amazing collection! Hope you enjoy your Boucher. I have 2 of them. They are so nice! What model did you buy?


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

Sharp guitars said:


> @gevans378 amazing collection! Hope you enjoy your Boucher. I have 2 of them. They are so nice! What model did you buy?


I purchased a used OOO - rosewood back and sides. It was supposed to arrive yesterday but UPS, alas, is going to make me wait the weekend.


----------

